# Cigarettes before food?



## WhyamIhere?

Well I'm new to the forums. *wave*

My first post is about the current situation and seeing if anyone else has had this problem.

The title says it all 'Cigarettes before food.' We recently moved to another state and have had some financial troubles getting all the bills set up. My hubby borrow some cash ($60) from his Mom for us to get some grocery items and other needs. What has been classed as 'other needs' is his cigarettes and pop. He has smoked ever since I've met him. I had some issues at the begining of the relationship with smoking. Smoking was completely against my beliefs at the time. I accepted that he was a smoker and even dabbled in it myself. Now with the money situation we haven't shopped for groceries for over a month. The cash he borrowed is now down $13 and no food has been bought but his cigarettes/pop is stocked. We had an arguement about the cash today. I stated that 'We haven't bought any groceries yet.' He blamed me and told me never EVER to make him feel guilty about his smoking. He quickly turned it around by telling me we're going to sell our games and DVD's to buy, and i quote 'Your damn groceries.' 

My question to you all is 'Anyone else have/had this issue and any tactful way to deal with it?'


----------



## LucyInSC

I am well aware of how strong the addiction to cigarettes is. I have quit five times! LOL. It is a no brainer that food should come before cigarettes. But during times of stress it is more difficult to quit. And you really have to WANT to. You can not make your husband quit. Maybe he would be willing to compromise to switch to a cheaper brand or commit to only a certain number per day. You should not go hungry while he is still smoking.


----------

